# working/walking a boat sideways



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm alright at running a boat with twins on it, but I was wondering how to move it sideways.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

if you want to walk the boat to port...put your rudder hard stbd...stbd engine in fwd port engine in reverse...if the bow starts swinging more then you want it to then go opposite with your engines (twin screw) to bring the stern around then switch back to continue walking. ofcorse to walk to stbd everything opposite. easy way to remember is to always turn your wheel opposite the way you want to walk and which ever side you put the wheel that engine goes in forward and the other in reverse. would be happy to show you how to do this and anything else you want to learn in person...PM me if intrested. oh and i wont charge you either...ill just look at it as a fun day on the water.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool man, preciate it.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

No Problem


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

just saw it, just made mydocking a tadeasier.

thanks

BA


----------

